# Runs but wont idel



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

I rebuilt this car front to back. Lots of new parts. My wife took it on a little trip. And called me. The car will start but wont stay running. It has a new pressure fuel reg on it, new injecters and the works. What could it be? Would the sen going into the regulator cause it to do this. I am getting fuel, and i am getting spart to start it. but it wont idel and when you do get it running and you hit the gas it will just poo on it self, like it isnt getting o2? what do i do? 

Thanks rusty


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Sounds like the AFM.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

has new afm and fuel pump now egr is good just checked. Still doesnt idle running out of thing to replace. Code show tps but that wouldnt make it run that bad. Any help would be good. Thanks a bunch. Also if you cover half of the afm it clears up and runs fine. 
Rusty


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

uh' if it runs and doesnt idle sounds like the TPS to me. If it isnt adjusted properly you will get that error code too. But it should run I thought even with the TPS faulty or off. Your ECU may be faulty.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

rustyholtzen said:


> has new afm and fuel pump now egr is good just checked. Still doesnt idle running out of thing to replace. Code show tps but that wouldnt make it run that bad. Any help would be good. Thanks a bunch. Also if you cover half of the afm it clears up and runs fine.
> Rusty


from what u say bout covering the AFM ur new one may be faulty


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Too lean, look for a loose pipe between the MAF and the TB.


----------



## rustyholtzen (Apr 9, 2005)

I will get a new maf see if that will fix it. I will also check all the other stuff thanks 

Rusty


----------

